# Nur 99% der Datensätze werden in Tabelle geschrieben



## Basti14 (21. Mrz 2014)

Hallo, ich habe ein Programm, welches Daten aus einem HTML-File bzw. Textfile liest und diese anschließend in eine Tabelle einer Datenbank speichert. Es sind insgesamt ca. 6000 Datensätze die in eine HSQL-Datenbank geschrieben werden. 

Jedoch sind anschließend wenn ich mit Select * from prüfe nur etwa 5.950 Datensätze drinnen. Im Durchschnitt sind immer etwa 98 - 99% der Daten auch wirklich in der Tabelle, die letzten paar 50 - 100 Datensätze fehlen immer. Wenn ich das Programm öfter ausführe, stehen manchmal 6.030, dann wieder 6.060 Datensätze drinnen, aber immer zu wenig 

Im Programm prüfe ich auch, wie viele Daten wirklich gelesen und wie viele geschrieben werden, diese Zahlen stimmen immer aber letztendlich fehlen dann immer einige in der Datenbank.

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Tobse (21. Mrz 2014)

Vielleicht hast du doppelte Primary-keys? Werden dir alle fehler angezeigt? Haben die fehlenden Datensätze was gemeinsam?


----------



## Basti14 (24. Mrz 2014)

Hab schon eine Lösung gefunden. Ist zwar nicht sehr professionell und ich weiß trotzdem nicht was das Problem war, aber es funktioniert.

Ich habe einfach nach dem Einlesen der Datensätze einfach noch ca. 500 weitere Datensätze in die Liste gespeichert, von welcher die Daten in die Tabelle geschrieben werden. So werden alle wichtigen Datensätze zu 100% geschrieben und die unwichtigen "Dummie-Datensätze" nur zu etwa. 90%. Danach habe ich einfach die übrig gebliebenen unwichtigen Datensätze gelöscht und alles hat geklappt


----------

